# Rare color schwinn



## Euphman06 (Jan 2, 2016)

Yep...it's mine. Shameless self plug. If it offends someone.. click the little X in the upper right corner of your screen and it will go away!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/301838602882?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 9, 2016)

Boy, someone got a good deal on that.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jan 9, 2016)

Yeah the did...if it was my size i mighta jumped on it....


----------



## Euphman06 (Jan 10, 2016)

Yeah... lost money on it for sure. But, the guy hasn't paid for anything yet and he had a 1 feedback, so who knows, maybe I'm getting stiffed and will end up owning the bike again.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Jan 10, 2016)

shipping kills bike prices, here's one in cal $60 buy now, no brooks seat, but $60
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Super-Sport-Bicycle-Mens-Plus-2-more-No-Shipping/351623699041?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D35006%26meid%3D06c6e14e83e14972bdbaeb4fd805f90a%26pid%3D100011%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D10%26sd%3D301838602882


----------



## Euphman06 (Jan 10, 2016)

And not the rare opaque green

Sent from my N800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metacortex (Jan 10, 2016)

scooter_trasher said:


> shipping kills bike prices, here's one in cal $60 buy now, no brooks seat, but $60
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Super-Sport-Bicycle-Mens-Plus-2-more-No-Shipping/351623699041?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D35006%26meid%3D06c6e14e83e14972bdbaeb4fd805f90a%26pid%3D100011%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D10%26sd%3D301838602882




That appears to be an early '71 in Burgundy with forged Huret dropouts. Unfortunately the fork looks like it might be bent and in addition to the saddle it is also missing the original rear wheel/freewheel/spoke protector.


----------



## bikecrazy (Jan 10, 2016)

Super deal on a cool SS!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 10, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> Boy, someone got a good deal on that.




That's why I start off my listings at 25% off my expectation, which is often the least I'll take considering ebay fees.
I don't like reserves and I let buyers know where I stand even though it takes most of auction bidding out of the equation.
Losing money and packing a bike isn't my style.
Chris


----------



## scooter_trasher (Jan 10, 2016)

Metacortex said:


> That appears to be an early '71 in Burgundy with forged Huret dropouts. Unfortunately the fork looks like it might be bent and in addition to the saddle it is also missing the original rear wheel/freewheel/spoke protector.



It's a ss, for the price of a huffy, the frame is worth the $60 ,  what would you like for that money a Paramount


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jan 10, 2016)

scooter_trasher said:


> It's a ss, for the price of a huffy, the frame is worth the $60 ,  what would you like for that money a Paramount



I did actually pick up a paramount in this same area for $100 bucks a few months back....missing the og cranks and bars. Not $60 but still huffy prices


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jan 10, 2016)

scooter_trasher said:


> shipping kills bike prices, here's one in cal $60 buy now, no brooks seat, but $60
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Super-Sport-Bicycle-Mens-Plus-2-more-No-Shipping/351623699041?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D35006%26meid%3D06c6e14e83e14972bdbaeb4fd805f90a%26pid%3D100011%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D10%26sd%3D301838602882
> View attachment 264424



That bottle cage alone is worth near the asking price.


----------



## schwinnman67 (Jan 10, 2016)

I was watching that and missed bidding on it... It would have been a great addition to my fleet....


----------



## scooter_trasher (Jan 10, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> That bottle cage alone is worth near the asking price.




I can't believe no one's jumping on it , $60 for a SS with a Girls Varsity & a possible Traveler or racer, three Schwinns for 60 bucks, near a collage town?


----------



## rideahiggins (Jan 10, 2016)

It would probably do better if you had some photos of it in the daytime. Some of the photos make it look like it glows in the dark.


----------



## partsguy (Jan 10, 2016)

Any decent vintage 10 speed will fetch $75-$100 here, minimum.


----------

